# Decor with Oomph - Tips for transforming a plain room



## Witcheena (Aug 18, 2018)

For my Witches and Wizards party, I'd like to hear your ideas on decor items with oomph.

What do I mean? Larger indoor items that really make a difference in a room. 

All rooms start with basically four walls, some windows, and one or more doors. Too often I find that my decor items are much smaller and wimpier than I had planned, when I get them hung or displayed. I end up with lots of little "vignettes" around the room, but not much Pow!

What have you done / are you gonna do that really transforms the bare box of a room?

One thing I did last time that actually had some oomph was a TV display. I figured since our TV takes up basically one wall of the room, I should use it in the decor. Make it earn its keep, ha ha. The theme was "Mad Scientist," so I downloaded a cool lab ambiance video from YouTube and played that continuously during the party. I added bubbling sounds from another video, and "bridge of the Enterprise" equipment beeps from yet a third video.

Another idea was casting shadows, this one didn't work so well. It was for a Casablanca / Indiana Jones party. I cut out stencils for a gorgeous old plane for the "airport" area of the room, and a parrot for the "jungle" area. Then I attached them to a wire photo holder, and shone a flashlight on each. Depending on the proximity of the light, the resulting shadow was either large and diffuse (not ideal), or small and crisp. I ended up compromising about halfway between, but they were still pretty small, maybe 1 foot high. The guests loved them, but I was going for something more impressive.

Thanks!
Witcheena


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Contact paper (depending on theme will determine color ,patterns,etc) and walls....add lighting.
https://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=536497&d=1518525475

here's the trees:


----------



## GhostCat (Aug 2, 2016)

That looks awesome! What did you use for lighting? I always struggle because it either too dark or too boring.


----------



## Witcheena (Aug 18, 2018)

Those trees are UM (utterly macabre).

Nicely done, thanks for the ideas.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Witcheena! One thing I have always found packs a punch without draining the bank is to have fabric on the ceiling... how do I describe this... if you can swing it, arch it from the corners to the centre, perhaps around a lighting fixture (bonus if you can switch out your fixture for a spooky chandelier for the evening - I have a stash of these in my haunt section of my garage for this type of thing). While this is popular for weddings etc, for Halloween, it can be very impactful with some black, gold or orange crinoline (also good for the party budget) and, if you wanted, you could even throw some lights up there for a bit more of a spooky ambience.

I love your TV idea - another way I always say is the easiest way to set the scene is with music. Having hidden speakers around with mood music is worth its weight in knick nacks. Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

mysterymaiden said:


> Hey Witcheena! One thing I have always found packs a punch without draining the bank is to have fabric on the ceiling... how do I describe this... if you can swing it, arch it from the corners to the centre, perhaps around a lighting fixture (bonus if you can switch out your fixture for a spooky chandelier for the evening - I have a stash of these in my haunt section of my garage for this type of thing). While this is popular for weddings etc, for Halloween, it can be very impactful with some black, gold or orange crinoline (also good for the party budget) and, if you wanted, you could even throw some lights up there for a bit more of a spooky ambience.


I totally agree! People often forget to decorate the ceiling and nothing can break a mood faster than a bland ceiling. I've swagged fabric and even creepy cloth to create the mood. 

I also believe in covering the walls, particularly when there is anything there that detracts from the overall theme. Photography backdrops, scene setters, etc. all can help create 'the mood.'


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

GhostCat said:


> That looks awesome! What did you use for lighting? I always struggle because it either too dark or too boring.


I have alot of layers of light going on here. I usually hide those swirling lights behind the sofas. The hatter lamps have another color too. I add "candle light" in the chandelier and candles. Some small blue or black light behind the foam head. All are led. The thing with scene setters, is that when you shine light on it or even near it, it "shines" and it looks strange. I use matte contact paper. It comes off easily and cleanly.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Also use those clip on spotlights from dollar tree and add color gels for specific spots of color. Check out my malice in wonderland album. The walls with the doors are all contact paper - distressed and painted- from dollar tree. The wainscoting too.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

These are some old picts but I have always started my decorating with the ceiling and worked my way down. I use to do weddings so I have worked with bolts of material a lot, making drapes and such. Covering your ceiling, the room takes on a whole new vibe. I have a few pictures here so maybe you'll get inspired by them. Make sure you take pictures so we can all enjoy them. I always use dark material because it cast a nice shadow in the room and I use all different kinds of lights. I usually hang a string of orange icicle lights around the ceiling ...lights it nicely, oil lamps make it have a great glow.

Word of warning.......you're gonna get addicted to this look and what it does for your rooms but beware ( I say this laughing) as we got older and could not do the ladder any more, the fuss every year became who is doing the ceilings, it was always the start of decorating. The ceilings had to be done first. We used push pins to attach the material to the ceiling and then used black poster board cut to fit between sets of crown molding up there. Some walls in the house were also covered with material. It makes for a great look, it's just not the same w/o it.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I have 2 bins that are just gothic style curtains and material from Goodwill. It really creates a mood. Also you can take a little prop and make it stand out more by picking up large thrift store canvas art or framed canvas art. Wrap it in material and wire your prop to it. It goes from blah to glam. Invest in at least one good light. The big box hardware stores have tons of Halloween lighting. Pick one that matches your theme. If you go to Amazon and do a search for Ocean Wave Projector, Ohuhu 12 LED 7 Colors -- this is a cheap light and it will cover your entire ceiling in a room. Here are a bunch of witch party ideas. Maybe an idea will jump out at you. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-witches/


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> Contact paper (depending on theme will determine color ,patterns,etc) and walls....add lighting.
> https://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=536497&d=1518525475
> 
> here's the trees:
> View attachment 558569


I love this! Very cool!


----------



## Witcheena (Aug 18, 2018)

Excellent suggestions, everyone! I truly appreciate them all. 

The undersea lamp is groovy, and fabric on the ceiling is a wild idea that never occurred to me!

MatrixMom, I would like to check out your Malice in Wonderland album, but I'm new and don't know how. I searched around for awhile but I didn't figure it out. Any tips, or is there forum documentation somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Witcheena said:


> Excellent suggestions, everyone! I truly appreciate them all.
> 
> The undersea lamp is groovy, and fabric on the ceiling is a wild idea that never occurred to me!
> 
> MatrixMom, I would like to check out your Malice in Wonderland album, but I'm new and don't know how. I searched around for awhile but I didn't figure it out. Any tips, or is there forum documentation somewhere? Thanks!


Sure - you click on their name on the post ,I believe and it takes you to the persons page here on HF. Here's my Mal in W album: https://www.halloweenforum.com/members/matrixmom-albums-malice-in-wonderland-2017-a.html


----------



## Witcheena (Aug 18, 2018)

Ah, thank you! I did that, but I didn't know which thingy to click next. It is View Profile, and then I can see your Albums. The Malice was certainly Aforethought (ha), and you put a lot of work and thought into making it spooky, colorful, and playful in an eerie way. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Witcheena........if you go to the top of this page where is says "What's New" "Forum" "Blogs" etc., right below that is another set of options...."New Posts" "Private Messages" "F&Q",.........if you go to the one that says "Community" open it and you will see how to get into the Albums section of this site. I was a member quite awhile before I found everything I found here....there is a lot of hidden corners....good luck in navigating your way around!! lol


----------

